# General Skilled Visa, Web Developer 261212



## ankitbnl406 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi,

I am new top this web-site. I am a Web Developer and Having a 2.5 years of Experience in IT Field 1 years as a Programmer and remaining as a Web Developer. I have done B.tech in electronics and communication engineering and MBA in information technology. I am married and my wife has no experience till yet.
I am very interested to applying PR for Australia. What i have studied from the internet, there are some options like independent visa, state sponsorship visa etc.

I have some doubts. Can any body help me to answer my following questions:

1. How can i apply individually for general skilled visa? What will be the steps?

2. What is Fees of MARA Agent? If we apply from them.

3. My experience is 2.5 years till now as i said in IT Field 1 years as a Programmer and remaining as a Web Developer. Some of the Indian consultancies saying that "you can't apply because you don't have minimum of 3 years experience". Some are saying like "You are eligible to apply for PR into Australia, because your total points meet the minimum criteria with 2years." Some are saying "You are eligible because you have minimum criteria of 60 points and You you have done MBA+B.tech."
So i am very confused. Please tell me i can apply or not?

4. What is the Difference between SOL and CSOL List.

5. Where is the correct or Updated CSOL List?

6. My designation is in the CSOL Schedule 2. So can i apply for independent visa 189? and Which visa options i have to apply currently?

7. What do you means by Spouse skill in the point test system? (It will use for 5 points in point test)

8. What is the time period for lodging an application into ACS and how much it will take to give the result?

So, Above mentioned are my questions, If anybody do help for me that would be appreciated.

Please mail me for more information [email protected]

Thanx and Regards,
Ankit Sudhera


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Dear Ankit, 

have a look at DIAC Booklet 6: Points Based Skilled Migration - most of the information you are looking for is in there. I will just give you some select information that is more cumbersome to look up: 

*1+4+5+6: * Have a look at the CSOL List. If your occupation is listed in the skilled occupation list, schedule 1 (= SOL) you may be able to apply for an independent visa (189). If it's on schedule 2 (= CSOL) you need a sponsor, which can be a state (190), Australian relative (489) or employer (457). You can of course also go for a sponsored visa, if your occupation is on schedule 1 to get additional points. 

*3:* The problem is that you have to choose *one *occupation code (Web Developer OR Developer Programmer OR Software Engineer OR ...). You will have to decide where your job experience fits best based on your tasks and responsibilities.
More details: ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants

*7:* Your wife needs to satisfy basic requirements (regarding age, language skills and occupation on the same or better occupation list as you) and get her skills assessed.

*8:* According to their homepage it's 6-8 weeks. For most forum members it seems to take about a month at the moment. 

Regards, 
Monika


----------

